# Police Officer job description for Resume.



## WGM

I am trying to get my resume together. Does anyone have a good job description for police officer job title?? Thanks...


----------



## sully161

Conduct criminal, motor vehicle and other investigations by securing areas, gathering and preserving evidence, interviewing complainants, victims, witnesses and others involved, taking field notes, collecting photographs, finger prints, affidavits, etc. Prepare affidavits, reports and court cases and present testimony in court for the above. Patrol specific districts on foot or in a police vehicle. Assist in investigating suspicious activities and persons; make arrests for violations of federal and state laws and city ordinances. Respond to emergencies such as motor vehicle accidents, crimes in progress, etc. Respond to complaints; investigate and attempt to mediate conflicts. Investigate traffic accidents, aid injured persons, determine if any criminal offenses have been committed and write appropriate reports. Direct traffic at accidents, fires, public assemblages and at busy intersections as necessary. Patrol parking areas and city streets, issue tickets and summonses for parking and traffic violations. Investigate crimes against persons and property. Maintain uniforms , equipment and weapons in accordance with department directives. Serve subpoenas, arrest warrants, citations and deliver emergency messages. Provide prisoner transport. Deliver court paperwork. Maintain positive public relations while enforcing the law, providing information or otherwise assisting the public. Document all actions in writing as per department and state regulations.


----------



## drewpopo

Sully thts a great discription, but in my experience Departments do not want to have a four page resume a resume should be two pages max. Short and sweet and to the point works 

"In this position I am responsible to protect and serve the residents of town as well as enforce state and local laws."


----------

